# LC4 Firmware update Version #: 1.6.5.1-3275



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*LC4 Clutch Gear Learning & Touch Point Adjustments
*

We have released a small update for the GT-R AccessPORT ( AP-NIS-006 Alpha Firmware). This update includes the promised LC4 Clutch Gear Learning and Touch Point Adjustments feature. To obtain this update please follow the below update instructions (or if you already running alpha firmware just update again):

Alpha Firmware Version #: 1.6.5.1-3275 (AP-NIS-005 & AP-NIS-006)

1. Run AccessPORT Manager
2. Go to the "Options" Tab.
3. Copy the "Options" configuration from the below screen shot.











4. Go to "Updates"
5. Update your AccessPORT
6. Once you've updated your AccessPORT you should be on version # 1.6.5.1-3275


Sorry this took so long Nissan decided to throw in a new security algorithm

Hopefully next week we will have finished our testing and i can etune out adjustable LC, new anti theft modes and more for anyone who wants their current maps updated


Ben


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> *LC4 Clutch Gear Learning & Touch Point Adjustments
> *
> 
> We have released a small update for the GT-R AccessPORT ( AP-NIS-006 Alpha Firmware). This update includes the promised LC4 Clutch Gear Learning and Touch Point Adjustments feature. To obtain this update please follow the below update instructions (or if you already running alpha firmware just update again):
> ...


Ben,

Great news will download tonight, and can't wait for the adjustable LC !


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Ben, very good news! do you know how long the wait will have to be for the online NIS005 to NIS006 upgrade?


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

*005 to 006 upgrade*

Is this change going to happen soon or a reasonable path provided to upgrade the units

As my thinking is that if this doesn't happen soon then I will move to Ecutek - based on what seems like a better service


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Great stuff Ben, and well done Cobb, can't wait to see some real world 0-60 times for stage2, 650r and above with the new adjustable maps:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Ben,
> 
> Great news will download tonight, and can't wait for the adjustable LC !


If you haven't done relearns before its recommend to first set the CC/TP to 0-0, allow trans to get to operating temp then proceed to relearn then set your LC4 settings as you like...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bhp said:


> Ben, very good news! do you know how long the wait will have to be for the online NIS005 to NIS006 upgrade?


Turtle & team working on it right now, suggesting will be any week now for online NIS006 upgrades


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

EA74GTR said:


> Is this change going to happen soon or a reasonable path provided to upgrade the units
> 
> As my thinking is that if this doesn't happen soon then I will move to Ecutek - based on what seems like a better service


online should be any week now, but we have been upgrading NIS005 to NIS006 since 2009 manually just needs sending to us


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bobel said:


> Great stuff Ben, and well done Cobb, can't wait to see some real world 0-60 times for stage2, 650r and above with the new adjustable maps:chuckle:


are you putting yourself forward for 6k launches then ? see if your clips work opcorn:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Good news Ben:thumbsup:


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

Will the online upgrade path be communicated when available as i'm eager to have the new software update.

What's the cost/ time of the manual update from 005 to 006 ?

Thanks Benji


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Also waiting for the online update 

My car desperately needs a clutch relearn.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> are you putting yourself forward for 6k launches then ? see if your clips work opcorn:


6k....Bobel let me know how you get on:runaway:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice update Ben will get it on at the weekend....great work from all the team.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Again top stuff from Joe and his little helpers at Cobb.

Wont be long for adjustable launch me thinks....


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> 6k....Bobel let me know how you get on:runaway:


I'll bring a dustpan and brush to pick up the pieces :chuckle:

Has anyone launched a 650r on LC4 yet...? Just wondering what the results have been like!!

Not a launcher myself but would like to have a map on there that I know would reliably do the business should the need arise!! Have a 0 boost 1st gear map From Ben iirc but not tried it, I'd imagine the new adjustments may lead to being able to perfect it though.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

As I posted on NAGTROC, I updated this today, but I forgot to check first whether CC and TP were set to 0, but seeing as we haven't been able to adjust them since LC4 software came out, I hope they were?

Anyway, the take up is smoother and creep far more agreeable. It creeps gently without you having to really stand on the brakes to keep the car still like before the gear relearn.
Changes are smoother and much more like the DBAs I've driven.

So well done Cobb and thanks for the update! Highly recommended. :bowdown1:

Now to get adjustable launch rpm and genuine DBA launch characteristics...


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

bobel said:


> I'll bring a dustpan and brush to pick up the pieces :chuckle:
> 
> Has anyone launched a 650r on LC4 yet...? Just wondering what the results have been like!!
> 
> Not a launcher myself but would like to have a map on there that I know would reliably do the business should the need arise!! Have a 0 boost 1st gear map From Ben iirc but not tried it, I'd imagine the new adjustments may lead to being able to perfect it though.


I tried the previous version in RRR mode. Suspect my car is around 620 or so. It (is this correct English?0 buckled. It went of, then believe the VDC kicked in, so rpm dropped below 2000 and then it picked uo again. Didnt bother measuring times as it was no good. Hope this will be netter.


----------



## 7341SR (May 29, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> I tried the previous version in RRR mode. Suspect my car is around 620 or so. It (is this correct English?0 buckled. It went of, then believe the VDC kicked in, so rpm dropped below 2000 and then it picked uo again. Didnt bother measuring times as it was no good. Hope this will be netter.


I have launched my 650r from tarred surface from parking area with loose road dressing on top in RRR with wet road surface. Fantastic!
Tried it on a damp or dry surface, waste of time.

Looking forward to DBA characteristics.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks Ben, this is brilliant.
LC4 gearbox update on a CBA-R35 really is like driving a completely different car, I appreciate the tremendous improvement and now we have the additional functionality again.

Looking forward to adjustable LC!

Protegimus


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Great update! Maybe wait for adjustable LC to do the update once, any idea how long that will take approxiamatley?

Ben


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I had LC4 file loaded, at service Litchfield tweaked the TP and CC (i think with consult III) so do i need to wait to next service and have them set back to 0 before i can laod the new TCM file? Or have i understood things incorrectly?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

alloy said:


> I had LC4 file loaded, at service Litchfield tweaked the TP and CC (i think with consult III) so do i need to wait to next service and have them set back to 0 before i can laod the new TCM file? Or have i understood things incorrectly?


Did you load the LC4 yourself with a Cobb?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Ben my reflash doesn't work somehow on the TCM it will just give a fault to contact my supplier (BEN).


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

enshiu said:


> Ben my reflash doesn't work somehow on the TCM it will just give a fault to contact my supplier (BEN).


What firmware is on your AccessPORT? To check this on your AccessPORT go to "AccessPORT->About" and look for the firmware ID.

Also when does the process fail? 

Which TCM is in your car? To check this on your AccessPORT go to "AccessPORT->About" and look for the TCM Identification. 

Joe


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> Did you load the LC4 yourself with a Cobb?


Yes


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Okay.

I which case you just leave the LC4 map as is, but now you can use the NIS006 AP to clutch relearn and adjust TP/CC on the fly.

For you, just check the TP/CC first, and if they are not at zero, just set them to zero then do the relearn.

This update has improved the Cobb AP device, not the LC4 TCM firmware itself.

That is around the corner apparently...


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

I have just loaded this, I was waiting for the adjustment to clutch etc to be added before upgrading to LC4, only driven a few miles but what a difference it makes.

I know that others have said it but it was the first time that I have reversed the car smoothly since I have had it !Well done all !


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Ben, I just got my new gearbox fitted. Does it make any difference on the reflash that it's a my09 car with apparantly a MY11 box or will cobb just recognize it. Got the box under warrantee so time to reflash don't you think? :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

tomgtr said:


> Ben, I just got my new gearbox fitted. Does it make any difference on the reflash that it's a my09 car with apparantly a MY11 box or will cobb just recognize it. Got the box under warrantee so time to reflash don't you think? :chuckle:


Pleased visscher came though on the fork selector 

Yes can flash on any tcm 08-11 of any region joe has amassed them all. For interest let me know what tcm you now have the accessport will bring up which version you have


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Yep Visscher have been nothing but good about it. Sure TCC could have fixed for fraction of the cost and I heard Nissan USA and Japan have started repairing such minor defects now. But with still half a year or warrantee to go of course very happy with new box. Almost worried that my bellhousing bearring didn't go yet. Let's see what Nissan does if they go after 3 years. Will during the weekend flash my TCM and write down the transmission code. Thanks as always Ben.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Gear box type is J04. The new map you sent is for KB51B and I can not select it as my gearbox type is different. Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

tomgtr said:


> Gear box type is J04. The new map you sent is for KB51B and I can not select it as my gearbox type is different. Any ideas?


do you mean JF04B ? if so that is a common 2009 EDM TCM.

KB51B is LC4 file which you can flash. make sure running latest firmware. You uninstalled first right ?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> do you mean JF04B ? if so that is a common 2009 EDM TCM.
> 
> KB51B is LC4 file which you can flash. make sure running latest firmware. You uninstalled first right ?


Yep JF04 B

You mean I need to uninstall the cobb totally from the car? Nissan that when changing the box. But for new firmware install I need to deinstall the cobb (inc ECU) from the car and then reflash the ecu and tcm?

So nissans story on the 2011 box was bla bla....


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

tomgtr said:


> Yep JF04 B
> 
> You mean I need to uninstall the cobb totally from the car? Nissan that when changing the box. But for new firmware install I need to deinstall the cobb (inc ECU) from the car and then reflash the ecu and tcm?
> 
> So nissans story on the 2011 box was bla bla....


well you defo have an 09 TCM. MY11 hardware is same as previous models, only the MY12 has some hardware updates like shift fork arm and a firmer fixing bearing for the flywheel housing apparently.....

yes uninstall first then flash LC4


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Sorted! Thanks Ben!


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Sorted! Thanks Ben!


You're welcome  ...

Ben

PS Sorted here too ...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

JF04A here. Doing flash later. Can't relearn without flash. It does flash. Need update.


----------



## crffl (Nov 11, 2011)

Please tell me if I have this right.

1 Update AP firmware via AP Manager
2 Plug AP into car and uninstall Cobb software
3 Reinstall Cobb engine software
4 Select TCM parameters and reset all points to 0
5 Load LC4 map
6 Do clutch/gear relearn
7 Drive away smoothly with a big


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

No, after reflashing the ecu you have to reflash the tcm. Then do the clutch relearn.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

tomgtr said:


> No, after reflashing the ecu you have to reflash the tcm. Then do the clutch relearn.


in other words,

1. Uninstall COBB completely from the car (ECU+TCM).
2. Update with AP manager to LC4 firmware.
3. Install ECU back on car.
4. Install TCM with LC4 back on car.
5. Clutch relearn
6. Done? :bowdown1:


----------



## crffl (Nov 11, 2011)

enshiu said:


> in other words,
> 
> 1. Uninstall COBB completely from the car (ECU+TCM).
> 2. Update with AP manager to LC4 firmware.
> ...


Completed and just returned from a 20 mile test spin. No question that LC4 provides better gearbox and clutch operation at low-speed and staying in R Mode when moving from M to A is a nice bonus. Thanks Cobb :thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

crffl said:


> Completed and just returned from a 20 mile test spin. No question that LC4 provides better gearbox and clutch operation at low-speed and staying in R Mode when moving from M to A is a nice bonus. Thanks Cobb :thumbsup:


Ty will try when I have access to my car again when it's not snowing.


----------



## crffl (Nov 11, 2011)

crffl said:


> Completed and just returned from a 20 mile test spin. No question that LC4 provides better gearbox and clutch operation at low-speed and staying in R Mode when moving from M to A is a nice bonus. Thanks Cobb :thumbsup:


Anyone know why the Accessport will only allow one gearbox and clutch relearn? 

I did the relearn after the LC4 software upgrade with the 'box oil temp at 170F but after driving around and getting it up to 200F I wanted to do another relearn but the Accessport said the relearn had already been completed.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

crffl said:


> Anyone know why the Accessport will only allow one gearbox and clutch relearn?
> 
> I did the relearn after the LC4 software upgrade with the 'box oil temp at 170F but after driving around and getting it up to 200F I wanted to do another relearn but the Accessport said the relearn had already been completed.


Did you unplug the AP in between or have it plugged in all the time you were driving?

Also dont forget to set all Clutch and Touching Points to Zero before relearning.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Are there any recommendations for clutch settings for Stage I/II modified cars (other than touch points), or simply reset values, relearn and leave it alone?

Protegimus


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Protegimus said:


> Are there any recommendations for clutch settings for Stage I/II modified cars (other than touch points), or simply reset values, relearn and leave it alone?
> 
> Protegimus



No real one setting suits all. Suggest try out a few different settings. Make small adjustments (such as to +-2) on these features to see how you like the drive. This range of adjustment will make noticeable differences in smoothness and creep.

Most are happy with CC 0-0 on oem gearbox oil.


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> *LC4 Clutch Gear Learning & Touch Point Adjustments
> *
> 
> We have released a small update for the GT-R AccessPORT ( AP-NIS-006 Alpha Firmware). This update includes the promised LC4 Clutch Gear Learning and Touch Point Adjustments feature. To obtain this update please follow the below update instructions (or if you already running alpha firmware just update again):
> ...


Ok, I'm a novice at this but I did the update as above and now my AP is on firmware v1.6.5.1-3617. Is this ok? Also, there isn't LC4 listed in the maps? Just 1 and 2... is that because I'm on JF09D?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

GTR_JED said:


> Ok, I'm a novice at this but I did the update as above and now my AP is on firmware v1.6.5.1-3617. Is this ok? Also, there isn't LC4 listed in the maps? Just 1 and 2... is that because I'm on JF09D?


yes that is the correct latest firmware which now includes LC5

You need to uninstall the AP first from the GT-R, then when you plug back in will see all the options


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> yes that is the correct latest firmware which now includes LC5
> 
> You need to uninstall the AP first from the GT-R, then when you plug back in will see all the options


Just to be clear: when I plug my AP into my computer and open the AP Manager program I can only see LC1 and LC2. 









If that's ok then you're telling me plug my AP into the car, uninstall everything then LC4 will be available? That would means that LC4 is on my AP but I can't see it?


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

Gtr-JED: (sorry can't seem to quote posts via iPhone). 
I installed lc5 yesterday after updating the firmware. The ap won't show the lc5 map on the list of maps installed but don't worry - its there. I think the ap only shows lc maps which are backups for restoring after uninstalling. 
Once you have the ap connected to the car and reinstall, it will offer you lc5 as an option when it comes around to the tcm installation. 

Having done a bit of driving in it today - the differences are not massive but some nice tweaks in there. One new characteristic I noticed is when driving down a longish hill with my foot off the accelerator in 4th, it seems to hold your speed by automatically downshifting when you start to speed up by a couple of Mph. I decend the same hill every day and with lc4 it stayed in 4th requiring the use of the brake when it started to pickup speed. (so basically it's like a 40mph hill descent control!). Handy.


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

Julesthecat said:


> Gtr-JED: (sorry can't seem to quote posts via iPhone).
> I installed lc5 yesterday after updating the firmware. The ap won't show the lc5 map on the list of maps installed but don't worry - its there. I think the ap only shows lc maps which are backups for restoring after uninstalling.
> Once you have the ap connected to the car and reinstall, it will offer you lc5 as an option when it comes around to the tcm installation.
> 
> Having done a bit of driving in it today - the differences are not massive but some nice tweaks in there. One new characteristic I noticed is when driving down a longish hill with my foot off the accelerator in 4th, it seems to hold your speed by automatically downshifting when you start to speed up by a couple of Mph. I decend the same hill every day and with lc4 it stayed in 4th requiring the use of the brake when it started to pickup speed. (so basically it's like a 40mph hill descent control!). Handy.


Great. I wasn't sure as I thought I would see it listed in the AP Manager. I'm off downstairs to give this a try  

Thanks for the feedback. I'm really keen to see the different in the gearbox.


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

So I uninstalled and then reinstalled. The LC4 or LC5 only shows after you've reinstalled the ECU Map that you want. I did a clutch relearn and then took a brief drive. To be honest, I didnt notice anything apart from the fact that the 'R' light stays on when switching between auto and manual which is nice.

What I was hoping to see was the car dropping to 1st gear at the junction but it's still in 2nd.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Just got time to install LC5, never actually used launch control and don't plan to, but the 2012 gearbox software seems significantly more refined to me. Auto seems just as daft was it was before, desperate to up-shift prematurely, but I never use it anyway.

Did notice differences in manual mode:

1. Down shifting now has less delay, significant improvement since I felt the 2011 software was very sluggish on the down shifts.
2. Not 100% sure, but if the torque split gauge is telling the truth, the car is putting more power forward more of the time. I hope this does turn out to be the case as I often find ragging it in the lower gears results in rear end loosing traction and VDC leaping in to spoil the fun. I'd rather shut more power forwards and keep traction to keep VDC out of the picture.
3. Gearbox is better behaved at very low speeds, less crash bang clunk.
4. Shifts in general are more refined, and where as before my car had quite different shift characteristics between different gears (even after a couple of clutch relearns), it now seems 1-2, 2-3, 3-4, 4-5, 5-6 have similar shifts.

Overall, sweet, given the total cost of nothing at all :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

new firmware update guys. you can now switch between TCM maps faster without uninstall and also new parameters added to datalog


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ben - can you confirm something please - the 2012 model cars seem to be able to "launch" via RRR -without any TC kicking in,

However for cars 09-11, it seems you have to use RR OFF. I've tried both LC4 and LC5 with RRR and the launches get bogged down with TC, in fact you get a quicker start just flooring it, which somehow doesnt seem right.


----------



## Tonto_GTR (May 12, 2011)

Fmlad2002 said:


> Ben - can you confirm something please - the 2012 model cars seem to be able to "launch" via RRR -without any TC kicking in,
> 
> However for cars 09-11, it seems you have to use RR OFF. I've tried both LC4 and LC5 with RRR and the launches get bogged down with TC, in fact you get a quicker start just flooring it, which somehow doesnt seem right.


Thought it was R comf R


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Fmlad2002 said:


> Ben - can you confirm something please - the 2012 model cars seem to be able to "launch" via RRR -without any TC kicking in,
> 
> However for cars 09-11, it seems you have to use RR OFF. I've tried both LC4 and LC5 with RRR and the launches get bogged down with TC, in fact you get a quicker start just flooring it, which somehow doesnt seem right.


+1 Same thing for me


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Fmlad2002 said:


> Ben - can you confirm something please - the 2012 model cars seem to be able to "launch" via RRR -without any TC kicking in,
> 
> However for cars 09-11, it seems you have to use RR OFF. I've tried both LC4 and LC5 with RRR and the launches get bogged down with TC, in fact you get a quicker start just flooring it, which somehow doesnt seem right.


+2  ...

Ben


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Booooh said:


> +2  ...
> 
> Ben


sent you revised map update from your old 2010 map


----------



## Tonto_GTR (May 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> new firmware update guys. you can now switch between TCM maps faster without uninstall and also new parameters added to datalog


Ben, Checked on APM and it says I have the latest firmware already (AP-NIS-006 v1.6.5.1-3275) What version do you have?

Tony.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> sent you revised map update from your old 2010 map


whoohoo, cant wait to do these updates. Reporting back Sunday evening (when back at my computer to order new tires  )


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Ben, the LC4 and LC5 maps still have the engine revving to around 2k+ on start up. Are there any moves afoot to modify the ECU maps to setlle this down a tad?

Cheers


----------



## Tonto_GTR (May 12, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Ben, the LC4 and LC5 maps still have the engine revving to around 2k+ on start up. Are there any moves afoot to modify the ECU maps to setlle this down a tad?
> 
> Cheers



My neighbours would like to know about this too! :nervous:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just got an email from Ben with a reduced idle ECU map.

Great service as ever with no running around to different places.

God bless Ben and Cobb

:thumbsup:


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Could I have a copy too please before neighbour hood watch turn up in their Priusesssssssss


----------



## Tonto_GTR (May 12, 2011)

S99ANE said:


> Could I have a copy too please before neighbour hood watch turn up in their Priusesssssssss



Me me me too please!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just flashed updated ECU map and cold idle is OEM-like.

Thanks Ben, top service!

Much much easier doing this myself than having to drive to a tuner.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Just flashed updated ECU map and cold idle is OEM-like.
> 
> Thanks Ben, top service!
> 
> Much much easier doing this myself than having to drive to a tuner.


Love the 2000 RPM startup, somebody needs to wake the neighboors up no?:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> Just flashed updated ECU map and cold idle is OEM-like.
> 
> Thanks Ben, top service!
> 
> Much much easier doing this myself than having to drive to a tuner.



ive turned your GT-R into a Micra on map 0


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Map 0, schmap 0.....

Never catch me on a low boost setting!


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> sent you revised map update from your old 2010 map


Do i need an update too ben for MY10 car, or am i on the latest ?


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll report back this Sunday with PerformanceBox data  ...

Ben


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Guys, now that we have both the Cobb and Ecutek GTR software I have noticed that it doesn't matter what Launch RPM you dial into the LC the car will not give you any more throttle than it needs to make the launch RPM.

It will not wind throttle in until the car is moving , so effectively the car will never leave with any +boost as the ECU will not give the car enough throttle to make any boost.

That's why ECU's like the Syvecs and Motec will give such a more aggressive launch.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Just flashed updated ECU map and cold idle is OEM-like.
> 
> Thanks Ben, top service!
> 
> Much much easier doing this myself than having to drive to a tuner.


Your not kidding! I'm loving the Cobb updates and remember the bad old days of mapping when I had the Supra and drove too and from my tuners to keep getting it tweaked! 

Although saying that I'm going to get Rod @ RB to do me a high boost map


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Guys, now that we have both the Cobb and Ecutek GTR software I have noticed that it doesn't matter what Launch RPM you dial into the LC the car will not give you any more throttle than it needs to make the launch RPM.
> 
> It will not wind throttle in until the car is moving , so effectively the car will never leave with any +boost as the ECU will not give the car enough throttle to make any boost.
> 
> That's why ECU's like the Syvecs and Motec will give such a more aggressive launch.


Looking back it was last April when I developed full throttle staging and it worked (using Cobb), although my tester found that it just roasted his tyres and his gearbox started slipping after but a learn fixed that. Things can take a long time to get from development to release for sure, but since then a few pieces of the puzzle have dropped into place that make this viable, and before I left Cobb and after I've made sure they have all the info to implement this.

I think only the best built transmissions should go anywhere near this sort of launch and even then it will break any weak part in the drivetrain if used to the potential that the engine could manage combined with proper rubber.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Thistle,

didn't know that , I was just looking at some logs and speaking To Tony @ T1 the other day with regards launch control and after market ECU's like Syvecs and Motec Launch control;

from what I have heard thou running full launch control has been known to rip the diff off of the main transmission case.


Mark



thistle said:


> Looking back it was last April when I developed full throttle staging and it worked (using Cobb), although my tester found that it just roasted his tyres and his gearbox started slipping after but a learn fixed that. Things can take a long time to get from development to release for sure, but since then a few pieces of the puzzle have dropped into place that make this viable, and before I left Cobb and after I've made sure they have all the info to implement this.
> 
> I think only the best built transmissions should go anywhere near this sort of launch and even then it will break any weak part in the drivetrain if used to the potential that the engine could manage combined with proper rubber.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Ben, to install LC5 you only need to update AP with latest alpha software, uninstall the AP and re-install which map to the tcm?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Tonto_GTR said:


> Ben, Checked on APM and it says I have the latest firmware already (AP-NIS-006 v1.6.5.1-3275) What version do you have?


Had this version, just done latest update now & have - AP-NIS-006 v1.6.5.1-3702. Is this correct or have i done something wrong? 

If correct, what i have got different?
What do i do with it?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

tomgtr said:


> Ben, to install LC5 you only need to update AP with latest alpha software, uninstall the AP and re-install which map to the tcm?


With latest firmware update you no longer need to uninstall to switch between tcm maps. Did you get new filters?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sin said:


> Had this version, just done latest update now & have - AP-NIS-006 v1.6.5.1-3702. Is this correct or have i done something wrong?
> 
> If correct, what i have got different?
> What do i do with it?


Yes firmware is updated regular so disregard the title of this thread

Latest firmware has fast tcm switches, injector duty cycle, afr new corrected and log parameters now in alphabetical order


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes firmware is updated regular so disregard the title of this thread
> 
> Latest firmware has fast tcm switches, injector duty cycle, afr new corrected and log parameters now in alphabetical order


Bloody hell that was quick, thanks Ben.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> With latest firmware update you no longer need to uninstall to switch between tcm maps. Did you get new filters?


No, need to find them still and see if me and Ben (you seen dumb and dumber right?) can fiddle them in. If you have them on stock wouldn't mind to get 4. 

Ok great news on no need to uninstall. But where do I find the LC5 map?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

sin said:


> Bloody hell that was quick, thanks Ben.


Yes indeed, do you live with a laptop in your hand?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

tomgtr said:


> No, need to find them still and see if me and Ben (you seen dumb and dumber right?) can fiddle them in. If you have them on stock wouldn't mind to get 4.
> 
> Ok great news on no need to uninstall. But where do I find the LC5 map?


Ok if you can't find them locally we can organise on Monday


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

thistle said:


> Looking back it was last April when I developed full throttle staging and it worked (using Cobb), although my tester found that it just roasted his tyres and his gearbox started slipping after but a learn fixed that.


This is where Standalone managements superior datalogging and control make them worth every penny for the big power guys.

Its all well getting lots of boost and full throttle on the line it how after it is implemented and controlled which counts.

Precise logging at up to 1000 times a second of wheel speeds, Long G, RPM Delta, clutch clamping force, torque values etc... are needed.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

All well and good but drivetrain parts will still get shredded, you'll just get a very high resolution datalog of it


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Where do I actually find this LC5 map? It's not on the COBB site and don't think I have got it per mail?


----------



## Armanc1 (Nov 23, 2011)

tomgtr said:


> Where do I actually find this LC5 map? It's not on the COBB site and don't think I have got it per mail?


The LC5 map you will find in your AP when installing a TCM. :thumbsup:Had same question myself....


----------



## crffl (Nov 11, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Just flashed updated ECU map and cold idle is OEM-like.
> 
> Thanks Ben, top service!
> 
> Much much easier doing this myself than having to drive to a tuner.


That is great service from Ben! 

What's the background story on the 2000rpm cold start? Did Nissan do this on MY2011+ cars or it a COBB thing?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Armanc1 said:


> The LC5 map you will find in your AP when installing a TCM. :thumbsup:Had same question myself....


Absolutely correct! Thanks a lot!:thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

crffl said:


> That is great service from Ben!
> 
> What's the background story on the 2000rpm cold start? Did Nissan do this on MY2011+ cars or it a COBB thing?


The 2k or so over-revving on cold start up happened because we are using the 2011 (LC4) or 2012 (LC5) TCM firmware in older cars.

The TCM and ECU are interlinked and as such our older custom Cobb ECU maps needed to be tweaked to reduce the revs on start up.

OEM 2011 and 2012 cars just start as normal, so a Cobb thing as you put it.

Been out in my 2009 today and Ben has kindly put that issue to bed.

As ever stunning service and that's roughly 2 big TCM and 1 ECU update FOC in the last year, and all flashed from the comfort of my own home, no trips to tuners/suppliers.

Marvellous


----------



## steven2mum (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Ben,

When will the update for 2000rpm start up be available for download?

thanks


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

steven2mum said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> When will the update for 2000rpm start up be available for download?
> 
> thanks


To clarify, the issue with over revving is an ECU, not a TCM tweak and as such it isnt a download.

If you have a custom Cobb ECU map, this will need to be tweaked by whoever supplied it to you.

Cobb may decide to tweak the off the shelf staged maps to solve this but I'd imagine it is a low priority given the things they are looking to release over the next few months.


----------



## steven2mum (Jan 31, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> To clarify, the issue with over revving is an ECU, not a TCM tweak and as such it isnt a download.
> 
> If you have a custom Cobb ECU map, this will need to be tweaked by whoever supplied it to you.
> 
> Cobb may decide to tweak the off the shelf staged maps to solve this but I'd imagine it is a low priority given the things they are looking to release over the next few months.


Thanks for the quick response, I am only using the off the maps so i will put up with until Cobb update them, it just a niggle not an issue.

Cheers


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

No probs buddy, you're welcome.

Should just say that a custom tune is miles better than the OTS and potentially safer for your engine. Worth the extra spend imho.


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

+1 CC , just go to Ben for a map I would say ...

Another thumbs up to Ben :bowdown1: , today installed the new map after some quick logging, unfortunately I was too late for trying out the LC5 VDC off but will do that soon, also need to drive a bit more to notice the difference with previous TCM map...

Working on a sunday, what better customer service can a man ask :clap: ...

Ben


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Booooh said:


> +1 CC , just go to Ben for a map I would say ...
> 
> Another thumbs up to Ben :bowdown1: , today installed the new map after some quick logging, unfortunately I was too late for trying out the LC5 VDC off but will do that soon, also need to drive a bit more to notice the difference with previous TCM map...
> 
> ...



Another :bowdown1: from The Netherlands. Installed LC5 plus tweaked map today. Silly me, installed the stock style LC5 map, not the VDC off version. stock style map still only revs till 1800 RPM but at least no sign anymore of VDC kicking in and car buckling. 

As for gear change, seems car shift down a lot better. Not as dramatic difference going from LC2 to LC4 but for sure smoother. Also in RRR mode car shifts up later which is goooood.

Thanks again Ben for the usual unbelievable service.

And agree totally with CC. Having a COBB but not spending the few pounds to get a custom tune is really a shame. The change from off the shelf map to custom is very dramatic. When spending this much money on a car and already tuning it it is beyond me why not to get a proper tune.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I am not interested in launching but thought I would try staging once warmed up but with LC5 with the VDC off map, with VDC on R or off it would only go to 1800RPM. Maybe there is or will be a later update, this is EDM 2009. Anyone else tried the EDM 2009 and LC5 combo yet?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

thistle said:


> I am not interested in launching but thought I would try staging once warmed up but with LC5 with the VDC off map, with VDC on R or off it would only go to 1800RPM. Maybe there is or will be a later update, this is EDM 2009. Anyone else tried the EDM 2009 and LC5 combo yet?


ah so you had same like me trying the LC5 (non VDC off version). Interesting. 

Looks bizarre you asking a question on a map John. few month ago we would have asked you!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Lol, wish I had more time to play, but I don't. I thought the launchers would have noticed though?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

thistle said:


> Lol, wish I had more time to play, but I don't. I thought the launchers would have noticed though?


Dont think too many people bothered switching from LC4 to LC5 yet and this side of the pond not that many launchers really. Ben yesterday installed the LC5 VDC off map, for sure he didn't launch her but he might have just checked the revs it ran upto without releasing the brake and parking the car in his livingroom.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

you guys should be using the LC5 v102 it stages to whatever i set in the ecu


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't try it so far, so kept the car out of the living room for sure  ...

Now curious where Ben set my/our LC5 revs to ...

Ben


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Totally loving the lc5....gearbox is silky smooth....can't even feel the changes. I might just have to try and launch mine once....I did shell put for the circlips after all....once can't hurt eh.

Ben also tweaked my map....car pulls even stronger now....been smiling non stop for the last hour


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

Booooh said:


> I didn't try it so far, so kept the car out of the living room for sure  ...
> 
> Now curious where Ben set my/our LC5 revs to ...
> 
> Ben


I've posted a couple of threads about the LC5 software and what it does\doesn't do...

the only way to get a proper launch is use LC5 V102 (VDC OFF), and place the car in RR OFF settings.

Once the temps are at the correct levels it will let you launch at 4400 revs, not sure what the LC5 Stock map is for, (can only assume it doesn't allow you rev up to the 4400), in which case it seems a little pointless if you ask me, as a normal foot to the ground will be just as good ..............


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Guys, now that we have both the Cobb and Ecutek GTR software I have noticed that it doesn't matter what Launch RPM you dial into the LC the car will not give you any more throttle than it needs to make the launch RPM.
> 
> It will not wind throttle in until the car is moving , so effectively the car will never leave with any +boost as the ECU will not give the car enough throttle to make any boost.
> 
> That's why ECU's like the Syvecs and Motec will give such a more aggressive launch.


I'm working on that 

Joe


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

At last installed the lc5 VDC off map. rpm went upto 5000 now. Didnt have the gutts to let the brake go....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

tomgtr said:


> At last installed the lc5 VDC off map. rpm went upto 5000 now. Didnt have the gutts to let the brake go....


I don't blame you.
Even the notorious gearbox breaking LC1 was only 4.5k IIRC.

Real LC4 on a 2011 revs to 4k, abrupt clutch release but with no bogging down of the throttle, i.e. it keeps the throttle pinned. Anyone who's tried it will tell you it feels great and the gearbox is proven to be able to take it all day. (The Nissan press car did hundreds of launches during the recent three day factory event.)
Until Cobb can replicate that, I have no interest in trying any of them. 

Cobb had a "better than LC2" 3k rpm LC going years ago when I went to VMax. Why not at least have a 4k version of that as an option?


----------



## BenLinn[email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> I don't blame you.
> Even the notorious gearbox breaking LC1 was only 4.5k IIRC.
> 
> Real LC4 on a 2011 revs to 4k, abrupt clutch release but with no bogging down of the throttle, i.e. it keeps the throttle pinned. Anyone who's tried it will tell you it feels great and the gearbox is proven to be able to take it all day. (The Nissan press car did hundreds of launches during the recent three day factory event.)
> ...


I can set the launch how you what it David, just need to update your engine map


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Ben, can you set mine to say 4200 or so please?

David, mine bogged down really badly in LC4, don't know why. Hope LC5 will be better but will need a bit lower RPMs and better weather to try. Coming Friday my summer tires are back under the car so hope to try then.


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

Is this the correct thread to ask for clutch adjustments? I know I was supposed to set them to 0/0 before gear relearn, but how about adjustments after the relearn? I have no idea on this subject.


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

Ventsi said:


> Is this the correct thread to ask for clutch adjustments? I know I was supposed to set them to 0/0 before gear relearn, but how about adjustments after the relearn? I have no idea on this subject.


This is a great place to get some feedback from other, another place to look is in the user manual for the AccessPORT if you need an updated version of one, PM me your emails address and I'll email it to you.

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Ventsi said:


> Is this the correct thread to ask for clutch adjustments? I know I was supposed to set them to 0/0 before gear relearn, but how about adjustments after the relearn? I have no idea on this subject.


HOW TO PERFORM A GEAR RE-LEARN

1.	go to clutch adjustment and set clutch A & B to 0. do the same for touch points.
2.	make sure gtr is started, in park and tcm is warm. go to gear relearn and press select. the ap will them do a relearn. The "CLUTCH GEAR LEARNING" must be completed at temperature within 50-90C
The learning is not yet completed if the temperature condition is outside the specified value during
learning.

3.	After relearn, go back into clutch/TP adjustment and make changes in -/+ 1. 

B = odd gears (1,3,5)
A = even gears

Touch points = how much "creep" the car has when in gear and you have your foot off the brake (i.e. how fast it will roll forward if you're in a forward gear)
CC = how "hard" the clutches will engage (firm/hard shifts/high hp handling vs softer/gentler shifts)

Going + increases (more creep, harder shifts), going - decreases (less creep, softer shifts)


----------



## Armanc1 (Nov 23, 2011)

1. Am I right assuming that "softer" shifts (less capacity)cause more wear on the clutches, but are easier on the other transmission components? 
2. And is that so that negative touchpoints will cause less creep, but will be "easier" on the clutch pack. (So more creep is less clutch-pack life?)

Q: which touchpoint to increase if when selected the "Rear" the car does not move at all untill I press the accelerator about 15%? In 1st gear the car "creeps" as normal.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

just completed my online NIS005 upgrade to NIS006 and all i can say is that from start to finish the upgrade was very easy and straight forward to setup took around 45 mins to complete, there were no uninstalls and reinstalls involved. Took the car out for a quick spin once the cobb AP was upgraded and TCM flashed onto the car and was not disappointed at all! The car is amazing to drive and feels really smooth going through the gears even when cold, once warmed up its super slick! even noticed a blip on downshift going from 2nd to 1st gear. hahahah Thank you Ben @ GTC


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a problem with pulling off after the car is heated up.

Basically, when I release the brake in lazy fashion, the RPM drop from about 1000 to about 750 and the car starts to tremble (vibrate). After 1-2 seconds the RPM become calm again and the car moves comfortably with no gas pedal applied, as normal.
This happens only when the car has reached normal operating temperature. When the engine temperature is below ~60-65C, there is no such issue.

I have done a couple of clutch relearns and I also changed all four values of the clutches to +1, although I'm not really sure what those values are for.

I'm running LC5. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bhp said:


> just completed my online NIS005 upgrade to NIS006 and all i can say is that from start to finish the upgrade was very easy and straight forward to setup took around 45 mins to complete, there were no uninstalls and reinstalls involved. Took the car out for a quick spin once the cobb AP was upgraded and TCM flashed onto the car and was not disappointed at all! The car is amazing to drive and feels really smooth going through the gears even when cold, once warmed up its super slick! even noticed a blip on downshift going from 2nd to 1st gear. hahahah Thank you Ben @ GTC


Glad you are happy BHP, you were one of the original guys who wanted to wait to upgrade online


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Ventsi said:


> I have a problem with pulling off after the car is heated up.
> 
> Basically, when I release the brake in lazy fashion, the RPM drop from about 1000 to about 750 and the car starts to tremble (vibrate). After 1-2 seconds the RPM become calm again and the car moves comfortably with no gas pedal applied, as normal.
> This happens only when the car has reached normal operating temperature. When the engine temperature is below ~60-65C, there is no such issue.
> ...


shoot me an email and we'll tweek


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

If anybody is having a similar problem and is interested in the solution, I found it by randomly tweaking the touch points and the capacities.
I set all four values to -3 and the problem is gone. Setting them to +3 made the car almost stall, so I figured it must be the wrong direction.

Still haven't tested it in high speed though, will report after Friday, I have a journey planned.


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I just updated to 1.6.7.0-4662 alpha. Couldn't find a change log and now I'm wondering should I reinstall the TCM maps on my car? And what's the update about, anyone familiar?


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

Ventsi said:


> Hey guys, I just updated to 1.6.7.0-4662 alpha. Couldn't find a change log and now I'm wondering should I reinstall the TCM maps on my car? And what's the update about, anyone familiar?


The latest updates for are for the DBA cars and we've added support for a few new GT-Rs. No need to re install your map. 

Joe


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi guys just updated my AP 006. I can see my custom 1000cc map but it stills says KB51B VDC OFF Stock Style LC4 v100.ptm. So how do I get the latest maps on the AP? 

Set by Set idiot guide for me would help


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

rob wild said:


> Hi guys just updated my AP 006. I can see my custom 1000cc map but it stills says KB51B VDC OFF Stock Style LC4 v100.ptm. So how do I get the latest maps on the AP?
> 
> Set by Set idiot guide for me would help


Go into change tcm map and you will see the latest gearbox maps v102


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Go into change tcm map and you will see the latest gearbox maps v102


Thanks for that and sorry for being thick! Does the below look right?

Firmware:-


















Settings









So went to upgrade and it said LC4 not LC2 as above?










Is this LC5? and is it the right map for my gearbox?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yes that latest firmware currently

you have LC4 on your GT-R. Yes select Launch control 5 then it will allow you to select v102 vdc off


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> yes that latest firmware currently
> 
> you have LC4 on your GT-R. Yes select Launch control 5 then it will allow you to select v102 vdc off


Thanks Ben was just a bit concerned because non of the transmission codes seemed to match but I'll give it ago


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Ben worked a treat 

PS does the Cobb do the Idle Learning, bank balancing like the ecutek / consult for optimisation?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

No it doesn't.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Ahh right, I'll have to get RB to do it again.

Would like to hear from Cobb what updates they are planning, just out of interest


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Updated mine tonight. 
Found this thread very helpful, so thanks to all.

Car feels transformed, can't wait for the weather to improve to try it properly.

Doubt I ever use the launch control though.


----------

